# ,  / > Icom >  Icom 821D  "D"

## RX6MR

,   ,          .
   ,     ,     J  ,       .      -  ,     X- (   ).
 mods.dk      "D",       ,     144-145  430-440 .
     821 "H"     :         ,    HD6433835H,   Icom-821H HD6433835A99H    ???
            "H" ???
   ,       ??
        ,      .....

----------


## RV4CS

,     .  821 ,  821D . 



> HD6433835H,   Icom-821H HD6433835A99H   ???


   ,   33835        .

----------


## UN9LCW

http://www.vhfdx.ru/ http://forum.vhfdx.ru/icom/pomogite-...ytiem-ic-820j/

----------


## UN9LCW

,    . IC-820  821,        , .

----------


## RX6MR

> , .


   ... ...

----------


## RX6MR

> 820    UT-50 ,     ..    .          (   )


   UT-84 .....      ?? 
     ( ) ,    IC-821"D"

----------


## RX6MR

> ...


     ..     ...     .
  ....   . ??

----------


## RX6MR

..   ...

----------


## RX6MR

..         ...            ....   .. 
      ,    ... .....        ..

----------

